# Tempestade Tropical PAULETTE (Atlântico 2020 #AL16)



## Thomar (22 Set 2020 às 08:35)

Olá Paulette:


BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Paulette Advisory Number 40
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172020
300 AM GMT Tue Sep 22 2020

*...PAULETTE REGENERATES INTO A TROPICAL STORM SOUTH OF THE AZORES...*


SUMMARY OF 300 AM GMT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.9N 25.3W
ABOUT 300 MI...480 KM SSE OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...95 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 75 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1004 MB...29.65 INCHES


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2020 às 08:46)

Thomar disse:


> Olá Paulette:
> 
> 
> BULLETIN
> ...



Marcha a ré... Duvido... Agora os sistemas tropicais ou subtropicais habituaram-se as costas portuguesas, não querem outra coisa


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2020 às 09:32)

Quando depressões estacionam - especialmente - a sul dos Açores, há sempre esse risco. Está-se na altura típica.



> Paulette is moving east-northeastward or 075/14 kt. The tropical storm should continue moving east-northeastward ahead of a mid-latitude trough dropping southeastward over the northeastern Atlantic, and the global models are in reasonably good agreement through 24-36 hours. After that time, there is significant bifurcation in the track guidance with the GFS, HWRF, and HMON all taking a stronger Paulette faster east-northeastward over the eastern Atlantic, while the UKMET and ECMWF show a weaker cyclone slowing down and turning west-southwestward in the low-level steering flow late in the forecast period. The NHC track forecast shows Paulette slowing down and turning southward, and then southwestward between 48-96 h, but it's not nearly as far west as the UKMET and ECMWF models. Given the large spread in the track guidance at that time period, the NHC forecast is near the HFIP corrected consensus.







OFCL = NHC
BEST = trajeto observado
AVNO = GFS


----------



## Toby (22 Set 2020 às 13:21)




----------



## TxMxR (22 Set 2020 às 16:41)

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Paulette Advisory Number 42
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172020
300 PM GMT Tue Sep 22 2020

...*PAULETTE WEAKENS AND IS EXPECTED TO BECOME A REMNANT LOW
WITHIN THE NEXT DAY OR SO*...


SUMMARY OF 300 PM GMT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
*LOCATION...35.0N 22.3W
ABOUT 335 MI...535 KM SE OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...65 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...E OR 80 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1006 MB*...29.71 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
There are *no coastal watches or warnings* in effect.


DISCUSSION AND OUTLOOK
----------------------
At 300 PM GMT (1500 UTC), the center of Tropical Storm Paulette was
located near latitude 35.0 North, longitude 22.3 West. Paulette is
moving toward the east near 14 mph (22 km/h). An east to
east-northeast motion is expected through Wednesday. A slowing of
forward motion along with turns to the southeast then south are
expected Wednesday night through Thursday. A southwestward motion
is forecast to begin by late this week.

*Maximum sustained winds are near 40 mph (65 km/h) with higher gusts.
Slow weakening is forecast, and Paulette is expected to become a 
remnant low within the next day or so. *

Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 60 miles (95 km)
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 1006 mb (29.71 inches).


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
None


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next complete advisory at 900 PM GMT.

$$
Forecaster Latto


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2020 às 19:00)

*TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PAULETTE - MADEIRA - COMUNICADO Nº1*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2020-09-22 17:09 e 2020-09-24 17:09 TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PAULETTE - MADEIRA - COMUNICADO Nº1 COMUNICADO No 001/2020Data: 22-09-2020 18:00 Hora da Madeira (UTC+1)TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PAULETTE.


O IPMA informa que às 15:00 UTC (16:00 hora local na Madeira) de 22 de setembro de 2020, o centro da tempestade tropical Paulette, localizava-se a 535 km a sueste (SE) dos Açores e 560 km a oes- noroeste (WNW) da ilha da Madeira. De acordo com o Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami (NHC), a tempestade tropical Paulette irá deslocar-se para és-nordeste (ENE) com uma velocidade de 22 km/h, situando-se a cerca de 300 km a norte da ilha da Madeira às 12:00 UTC (13:00 hora local na Madeira) de 23 de setembro.O vento às 15:00 UTC de 22 setembro era de 65 km/h e rajadas superiores num raio de cerca 95 km à volta da tempestade. Segundo o NHC a tempestade tropical Paulette passará a depressão tropical à s 12:00 UTC (13:00 hora local na Madeira) de 23 de setembro e a depressão pós-tropical às 12:00 UTC (13:00 hora local na Madeira) do dia 24, com diminuição da intensidade do vento e mudança de rumo para sudoeste. Segundo esta previsão do NHC, há apenas cerca de 10% de probabilidade da ilha da Madeira ser atingida com vento de intensidade de tempestade tropical, ou seja, vento superior a 63 km/h. Assim, prevê-se, para amanhã, dia 23, vento moderado a forte de sudoeste até 40 km/h e aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.

Este comunicado será atualizado às 18h locais do dia 23 de setembro. Ter, 22 Set 2020 17:09:23


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2020 às 20:27)

> If the deep convection does not return to Paulette soon, then the cyclone could be declared a remnant low by as early as this evening.



~90 mins para o próximo aviso.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2020 às 21:36)




----------



## Orion (22 Set 2020 às 21:50)

> ...PAULETTE EXPECTED TO BECOME POST-TROPICAL LATER TONIGHT OR WEDNESDAY MORNING-- AGAIN....



~24 horas.

Agora é descansar.


----------



## FJC (23 Set 2020 às 08:15)

Parece que está a usar outra vida, e a querer recuperar as características tropicais.....
Desculpem não consigo meter foto da imagem de satélite.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2020 às 10:02)

A Paulette está a morrer (pela segunda vez), tendo perdido novamente as categoria de tempestade tropical. Paulette é agora pós-tropical e o NHC prevê que se dissipe nos próximos dias depois de fazer uma curva de quase 180º.

Quantas vidas tem este sistema? Será que ainda se consegue reorganizar?

 NHC 



> *...PAULETTE BECOMES A POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE FOR THE SECOND TIME... *
> 
> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 230236
> ...


----------



## TxMxR (23 Set 2020 às 10:56)

Que abuso... já é de estimação este bicho 


A maioria dos ciclones (pelo menos nesse site) o esparguete tem uns 20 rastos diferentes, já vai em quase 70 neste, se bem que uma parte considerável parecem ser variações do mesmo modelo.


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2020 às 11:10)

A interação da depressão com a frente tem bom aspecto.


----------



## FJC (23 Set 2020 às 16:32)

Boas.
Com pena minha, não estou a conseguir meter imagens do IMGUR.
Queria meter a imagem de satélite do IPMA de Açores/Madeira. Para verem e dizer o que parece a Paulette aquela hora.....


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2020 às 16:52)

O ciclone desapareceu do portal do NHC. Eish. Nem um aviso final.

 https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...itascatambb=Off&initascatambc=Off&initsst=Off

A frente deve ter providenciado mais HR em altitude.


----------



## FJC (23 Set 2020 às 16:59)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3613901981974682&id=100000647482874
Julgo que desta maneira dará para ver a imagem.


----------



## Toby (23 Set 2020 às 17:03)




----------



## FJC (23 Set 2020 às 17:08)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3613901981974682&id=100000647482874
Julgo que desta maneira dará para ver a imagem.


Toby disse:


>



É ilusão, ou parece estar com aspecto de ts???


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 15:32)

Já não há avisos nem tem um aspeto interessante... mas o ex-Paulette ainda existe  https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...itascatambb=Off&initascatambc=Off&initsst=Off


----------



## Afgdr (26 Set 2020 às 01:41)

O ex-Paulette... a querer renascer pela 2ª vez?


----------



## FJC (27 Set 2020 às 13:39)

Afgdr disse:


> O ex-Paulette... a querer renascer pela 2ª vez?




Boas
NHC já deu 0% de se regenerar.... Mas já apareceu de novo no mapa deles...

"1. The remnants of Paulette, located about 100 miles south of the
Azores, are producing a few disorganized showers. Upper-level winds
are expected to increase later today and no further development is
anticipated.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...low...near 0 percent."


----------



## Cesar (27 Set 2020 às 14:46)

É mesmo teimoso.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2020 às 23:15)

*Trump terá sugerido usar bombas nucleares para deter furacões *


Pá, há que acabar com isso. Não?


----------

